# If you built a tractor?????????



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

If you were a manufacturer and were building a new lawn tractor, what would be some of the new features would you try to offer as standard equipment? Example radios with headphone jacks built in for headphones, Standard generators like B&S now has available, etc. Let your imaginations run wild.


----------



## LGT120 (Sep 19, 2003)

I would love a built-in hydraulic jacking system like they have on some racing cars - push a button and four hydraulic legs extend straight down from the tractor frame, raising the tractor for easy maintainence or to quickly 'unjam' the deck of twine, vines, etc...

A outrigger system that stores hidden in the sides of the tractor - you could tackle those tricky sidehills with more confidence. I realize this would take away the fun factor, but as I get older, safety is overtaking my need for thrills!

A generator/ AC inverter feature would be extremely useful - for those who use electric yard tools, they could just plug right in close to the work area.


I would offer a full suspension system, much like the ones in modern automobiles - plush ride, steady tracking, and contact with the ground over uneven terrain.

Power steering. I know it's already available on some models, but what a feature to be standard across the board!

Belt driven air compressor - with serious output!

Engine driven high pressure water pump - for use as a pressure washer. Hook up water hose to a port on the tractor, attach wand, and wash just about anything!


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*If I built a tractor*

Well first of all if I built a tractor. Even the smallest one would be a Garden tractor. Smaller version would be able to run a PTO driven tiller and Would have Hydrualic lift standard with Hydraulic outlets. for $3,000. As for another type such as one equvilent to a JD X-series. It would have a Shaft drive. standard 540rpm Rear Pto and 3point hitch and 3spool hydrauilic Lift with outlets, hyrostic relif vave,Built in loader subframe as Standard Equipment,Power steering and offer it at a More reasonable price say $6,500 with all of the above ammenities as Standard equipment. I once paid $3,400 for a White GT20055 with 50inch deck and 3point and Hydrualic lift as Standard equipment. So I know a tractor could be made with most of the Ammenities I mentioned above Cheaper than what I paid for MY X485 with 45loader,48inch deck,540rear PTO,Cat1 3point hitch,Hydro relive valve.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Let's see, I'd have a rear differential lock, dual hydraulics in the front and dual hydraulics in the rear. come standard with hydraulic sleeve hitch and 3 point would be an option. I'd have an hour meter, ampmeter, hydro oil temp gage, low oil warning light or oil pressure gage, 26" dia rear tires and 18" in the front, 24" turning radius, sealed beam halogen headlights, working taillights. Dual rear wheels would be a factory option, front and rear bumpers that suitcase weights attach to would be a standard (weights optional), an optional front mounted electric winch, 110 v outlets with at least 15 amp capacity would be standard. Motors would be water cooled and rated for 20 HP at actual running speeds as measured on the tractor. A dual range rear axle with a 12 mph top speed in high range, 7 mph in low range. And it would ALL be made of American components in the U.S. I guess I don't want much


----------



## ThGrubInspector (Sep 17, 2003)

13" flat screen television with satelite reception so I can mow AND watch the Saturday afternoon college football games. I can't seem to get anything started or finished on Saturdays this time of year.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

LGT120, I like the generator idea and we'll see more manufacturers adding this feature it the public buys it on the brands that are offering it. I like the pressure washer idea and it would be simple to add on with an electric clutch to engage it. Great thinking, I'll sell the idea and send you some $$$$. 

Sergeant, looks like what you want is what the 5000 series Cub will be like, can't wait.

bontai Joe, 12 miles per hour on a lawn tractor seens scarey to me. I'll need seat belts. I like the all American made compontents and manufacturing. I purchased a new pair of work boots the other day and I had a hard time finding a pair made in the US, most were China made and I like American Made products if I can find them.

ThGrubInspector, I like the TV too or maybe a computer direct linked to Tractor Forum. 

Great ideas, WOW maybe we should start a factory, or Maybe not. All in All, I'll have to give credit to the manufacturers for giving customers a wide choice in purchasing a lawn tractor now. It's still great to be a dreamer.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I wanted 12 mph on a large frame garden tractor, because I do snowplowing, and trailer pulling that both would be much more efficient if faster. With a dual range rear, I'd have the slower speed with full power for mowing, snowblowing, ground engagement etc. If you check out the commercial zero turn mowers, some of them hit 15 mph or faster.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

bontai Joe, Yep I can see you live in the fast Lane, I believe that would be fine on a larger heavier tractor that has the ability to stop. Thanks for your comments. Maybe you are the guy that passed me on the interstate on that tractor. Just kidding Everybody has different needs and that's why all the different manufacturers have been able to stay in business. 

Keep the ideas flowing. Thanks


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Let's see, I'd have a rear differential lock, *



Diff lock would be nice, but I would trade it in for steering breaks. Get most of the benny's of the lock, but can make real tight turns also.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I like the hydro and differential idea, also,

1) Gear the mower to go over 5 miles and hour... 15 to 20 is adequate.

2) 6 wheels on the deck

3) Enough room on the back for a bagging system AND a small box for picking up yard junk.

4) switch for 2 and 4 wheel drive (don't care how much gas usage when all I'm doing is plowing snow... traction, traction, traction)

5) seat heater (when plowing snow)

6) 2 spindle types of things hooked to rear of tractor behind both wheels. Will have a reverse turning finger type of thing (de-thatcher, but not completely like one). The concept is to re-stand up the grass pushed down by the wheels.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Ooooooooooooo! Seat heater! Ooooooooooo!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> * seat heater (when plowing snow)*


Now, that's a great idea!!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

My Expedition has Heated and AC seats.... ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

Letting my imagination run wild huh? Well, lets see. I would have all the goodies that were mentioned here, plus a little machine near the steering wheel that when you put in a nickle, a hundred dollar bill would come out. When the hundred dollar bills ran out, you would be able to take it back and get a new mower for free.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd like to try the 15 mph thing. With my yard that would be a real hoot! Kind of like riding a bull I would think! Not that it is rough but at 15 mph, WOW!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

The 15 mph is for going between things, not mowing. Dropped off a load of <insert here>, drive back to get another load... it would be nice to be able to go faster in those cases. 

I have a asphalt path going from my driveway, around the side of the house, down the hill and up to the shed. There is actually a circular track down there for the kids. When I'm taking mulch down there, or taking out downed limbs, etc, it would be nice to driver faster than 5.5 mph.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Cub 5000 series*

Amicks I like the Idea of the New Cub's. But I think The price is still to high. The Late 1990's Whites had,Hydraulic lift,Cat0 3point,and mowing deck for about $4,000 so Just add hyraulic outlets and a rear PTO to that setup and I still think a tractor Manufacturer could have a tractor for under $7000. The New Cubs are over $7,000 according to what my dealer told me they will cost.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I think a generator would be very handy. I also would like to see manufacturers add a headphone jack for use as a hearing protection feature/noise redux and also an AM/FM radio so we can at least be entertained.

I also would like better suspension, heated seats, a built in wood chipper that exhausts into the bagger (i've toyed with this idea for a while. It is feasable.) Better halogen headlights as well as a built in hand held spotlights.

Probably my most extravagant thing that I would like is a mower deck that is made of either a super tough/thick polyester, or stainless steel that would prevent rusting. Only issue would be that it would never rust and we wouldn't need to buy or fix our current decks.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Rules....*

Some of these ideas are nice, but I wonder about the AM/FM Stereo....

When I was in business, the fastest way for an employee to get a day off (unpaid) was to get caught witrh headphones on, especially if that crappy teen music was playing. My employee handbook strictly prohibited headphones, as they distracted an employee from .....

#1 the job they were being paid to do

#2 Horns, Alarms, Yelled commands, and other safety information.

These rules, like most I had (Steel-toed Shoes, Hat, Long work Pants, Eye Protection, etc) were driven by the insurance company I carried my Business Liability policy with.... rather than my being an unreasonable guy 
(at least I tell people that!!!!)

I guess I'm wondering if my rules were unusual, or if forum members are used to listening to music while mowing...

What do you think???


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Safety rules*

"When I was in business, the fastest way for an employee to get a day off (unpaid) was to get caught witrh headphones on, especially if that crappy teen music was playing."

So what kind of music does your insurance company say is ok?

I worked for a lawn service for 2 summers, in addition to running my own part time lawn service. The landscaper's rules were exactly like yours plus we had to wear hard hats on certain sites. Most of us had no problem following the rules as we realized that the machinery we were running could easily injure or kill not just us, but our customers and bystanders as well. But in every crew, there always seems to be the one dim bulb who thinks goofing off and doing tricks on a tractor is somehow "cool". You probably have seen some other clown do this trick too, run a hydro tractor full speed reverse down a hill and slam it into full forward to pop a wheelie. If a guy wantd to do that with his OWN machine on HIS OWN property, great, but not on a customer's job. As crew chief, I had to tell the boss to can the guy because he was an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *I'd like to try the 15 mph thing. : *



15MPH!!??!! I do like 6 in my yard, am almost bounced out of the seat. Plus, Is not more tractor time a good thing?


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

15 is for hauling on my asphalt path and driveway... not mowing.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I know 15 mph is not going to happen on most yards. Some of the ZTR's say they can mow at full speed. I think it is the Dixie Chopper that can do 15 mph! I would have to have more that a 5-point harness to try 15 in my yard. 

I think some of the big farm tractors have fully air-conditioned cabs with cd player and all the cool stuff. I wonder about headphones on my lawn tractor. I worry about the dogs, etc and feel that they distract me so I don't think they are a real good idea. Plowing the back 40 would be an entirely different thing. You could see someone coming a mile away and have time to get things shut down. 

I think it would be nice to have a bat wing type mowing deck, it would unfold to about 6’ and fold up to make it through a standard gate. Better lights do sound pretty interesting, I might have to look into that, the lights on my tractor only point straight ahead. At least 180 degrees off the front would be much better. Just food for thought!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> My employee handbook strictly prohibited headphones, as they distracted an employee from .....
> #2 Horns, Alarms, Yelled commands, and other safety information.


Would you be able to hear these over the noise of the mower deck? I think it's all about visual alertness when your operating a tractor.

When I'm on my 1720 either disking or mowing, that diesel wound up in higher rpm's doen't allow me to hear anything.

When I'm on my GT5000 with the mower going, it's deafening.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I would like to be able to have multiple attachement on my tractor at the same time.

Adam


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I would love to be different... If I had the money I would build a walking machine... With four feet... Would that be cool to take to the tractor shows...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*If anyone*

If anyone can i think you could make it Kevin:winky: :smiles: Like the guy on Water Boy said (You can do it):smiles: That would be a thing to see.
Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Safety rules*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *"So what kind of music does your insurance company say is ok?"*



I'd love to tell you Polka, but in reality, *NO MUSIC* was allowed, as the Insurance company wanted everybody concentrating on the job....

I paid quite a bit for a $1,000,000 Liability policy (due to several Government Contracts), so I sure wasn't about to disobey them.... 

In the truck, between Jobs, the guys (we had 1 girl too) listened to Rock or Rap, and I wore Earplugs!!!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Since this thread seems to have sat a while, most ideas must be in by now. I was wondering if anyone has seen a tractor that is currently built with the most of our ideas on it? I'm thinking the new Cub 5000 series has a lot of the features from "our" list, but I have yet to see a Deere "X" series up close. Anyone else think of a machine close to "our" listed specs?


----------

